# Looking good i think



## JoseyWales (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

Nice job.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 31, 2020)

Can’t wait to see them in the fall, looks great


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 31, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Nice job.


Thank you


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 31, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> Can’t wait to see them in the fall, looks great


Even a blind squirrel has to find an acorn once


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 31, 2020)

I think you need a taller fence.  Looking good!


----------

